# Dremel Q?



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Lookin to get one. Should | get the multi speed or is single speed okay. Also, any bits | can't live without? Best bits for doing post and wheel wells ect...THANKS! 

all show, no go...hefer


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Actually, I'd like to jump in with a question of my own. Santa brung me a Dremel type tool that came with a pretty good assortment of bits, but no wire brush type bits. I know some guys use them to clean pickups and brushes, but which do you use? I went to the Dremel bit section and found plain wire, stainless and brass. I've also seen copper in the past but they didn't have any in that particular display.

BTW hefer: The one my wife got me was a McCullochs Hobby Rotary Tool. Its a bit smaller than a Dremel, and fits in the hand better IMO. (however it is a standard size that will accept any Dremel brand attachment) It's got 6 speeds and came with a raft of sanding discs, cutter discs, grinding bits, carving bits and about 8 different engraving bits. It all came in a small case about the size of kid's lunchbox. 

I know this tool came from Zeller's, which is a Canadian department store much like WalMart. She didn't quote me a price, as it was a gift, but she said it was quite a bit more inexpensive then a Dremel. (but still warrantied) So keep your eyes open. Dremel might be the top of the line, but it's not the only rotary tool out there. 

Trev


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

definately get the multi speed one, but then again, my dremels nickname is "CHAINSAW"..........it just rips everything up


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

A continuously variable multi-speed model is definately the best. 

Dremel, Craftsman, and Black & Decker all make similar rotary tools that can use many of the same accessories. I'd look for a kit that includes a flexible shaft attachment and a good assortment of bits. The corded Dremel Kit #3956-02 is a great way to get everything you need and sells for about $90 at Sears. Home Depot sells a corded Dremel Kit Model 3966-03 with the flex shaft and 132 accessories for about the same price. Dremel also has newer corded models and even some cordless models that have similar performance to the corded models. The cordless model #8000-01 is a superb machine but as with any cordless tool get an extra battery so you're never waiting for the recharger to finish.

I must admit that I have a weakness for these sort of tools. I would simply go to the Dremel web site (www.dremel.com) and figure out exactly which model I wanted and then shop around for the best price. If you can, don't scrimp on which model you buy tool based on the price. These tools will last an extremely long time and have so many uses around the house. Get exactly what you want and you'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

If you want to have a really cool set-up for your Dremel find an foot-activated speed control from an older type sewing machine. I have my Dremel pluged into one and it gives me a variable speed range for each of the Dremel's speed settings. 


Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here are two I love. The sanding wheel is the best tool I have found for cleaning up resin bodies. Most excellent on the wheel wells. I use the smallest one Dremel makes. The cotton buffing wheel works great polishing bodies. I also use the brass brush and a pickup cleaning wheel from Wizzard.










Roger Corrie


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

If It Wasnt For My Multi-speed Dremel With The Flex Shaft I Wouldnt Be Able To Do Half The Stuff Im Doing To These Slots And What A Time Saver. I Also Wouldnt Be Able To Port, Polish And Blue Print All These Kart Engines Which For Me Makes Me The $$$ To Be Able To Spend On This Great And Enjoyable Hobby. Thanx, I Call My Dremel Gator, Cause Sometimes It Bites !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

I use a single speed plugged into a double box with outlets on one side and a cieling fan rheostat to control the speed on the other. Definitly spend the 10 extra bucks for the drill type chuck so ya dont have to mess with collets. That sewin machine foot control sounds way cool. Wonder if the wife will miss--- I want to live longer so I better not!
We use jewelry polishers for pickup shoes, man thats way better than wire wheels. They are the same diameter as cutoff wheels and are about 1/8" wide. They come in several grits but I use as fine as could be found. Pairadice picked that idea up while racin with the MHOSA club in Denver some time back. 
Circle Track DAC


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Thanks for the replies. Helps me make a better choice.

all show, no go...hefer


----------



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

Shadowracer said:


> I know some guys use them to clean pickups and brushes, but which do you use? I went to the Dremel bit section and found plain wire, stainless and brass. I've also seen copper in the past but they didn't have any in that particular display.
> 
> Not trying to hijack this thread, but for cleaning pickup shoes I use a little tool I bought at an auto parts store called a Nick Sander. It looks like a pen and has a fiberglass tip for leaning out chips in car paint before you touch them up. It works great for a lot of things around the house & garage. They also have a battery powered one, but that's not the one I'm talking about. I got a pretty nice Dremel set with some bits and a case that hangs on the wall for $65.00 at Menard's.


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Like DAC said, we now use a wheel that fits on your sander/cutoff wheel shaft that is like a hard rubber - abrasive disk approx. 1/8" thick. We purchase them locally here at a hobby shop that also carries stuff for cutting/polishing rocks. Once you use one of these with a cordless dremel on low speed you won't ever use anything else to clean/polish out your pickup shoes.

I use a 120vAC variable also hooked up as DAC described to a 4" sq. elec. box w/cord, containing an outlet controlled by a dimmer switch (all in the same box) for all regular applications. This allows even more adjustment to the speed control. The cordless, I use on race day between lanes to keep the pickup shoes clean.

If anyone wants these and cannot find them, email me at [email protected] and we can arrange something. I don't remember the cost, but I know they were not very expensive.

Pairadiceracing - where any "thing" can happen!


----------

